# Стоит ли исправлять прикус во взрослом возрасте?



## горошек (23 Окт 2017)

Доброго всем времени суток. Очень хотелось бы знать профессиональное мнение докторов и мнение, возможно основанное на личном опыте, других пользователей форума по поводу исправления прикуса во взрослом возрасте. Думаю, вопрос этот не только эстетического или стоматологического характера, так как слышала о том, что неправильный прикус может создавать проблемы в шейном отделе позвоночника. Дочери советовал исправлять прикус мануальный терапевт. Еще говорят, что от неправильного прикуса могут возникать головные боли и проблемы с челюстно лицевым суставом. 
Дочери 29 лет. Сейчас решила исправлять прикус с помощью капы. Стали читать отзывы и сильно призадумались. Ну, то, что очень дорого, долго и мучительно это отдельный вопрос. А вот стоит ли это делать вообще? Хоть с капами, хоть с брекетами... Читала мнение, что прикус во взрослом возрасте вообще исправить нельзя.  Да и в отзывах многие пишут, что зубы выровнялись, а вот прикус либо не исправился, либо стал хуже ( перестали смыкаться челюсти, вытянулся овал лица и ещё что-то ). Ещё пишут, что врачи стоматологи советовали посещать во время лечения мануального терапевта, чтобы он поправлял последствия изменения в челюстно-лицевом суставе.
У меня прикус нормальный, но после удаления зуба мудрости в 45 лет начались проблемы с челюстно-лицевым суставом. А у знакомой одна сторона нижней челюсти находит на верхнюю и ничего. Конечно, получить красивую и ровную улыбку хотелось бы, но здоровье всё таки важнее.
А теперь собственно вопросы:
*1. Реально ли исправить именно прикус, а не просто выровнять зубы, во взрослом возрасте?
2. Не повлечёт ли за собой такое исправление проблемы в челюстно-лицевом суставе, так как он уже привык быть в определённом положении?
3. Влияет ли неправильный прикус на состояние шейного отдела позвоночника?*
    Ну, и может кто знает и слышал, не портят ли брекеты и капы зубы, нет ли последствий от натирания конструкциями щёк и дёсен.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2017)

Все очень просто. 
Мешает до степени невозможности есть и доказано, что это от этого, и все методы консервативной терапии неэффективны - надо.
Иначе с голода умрете!


----------



## Лебедева Оля (24 Окт 2017)

Ой, это прям моя тема))). Я бы тоже хотела послушать людей, которым действительно помогло исправление прикуса. Услуги врачей гнатологов стоят довольно и лечение длительное, по- этому не каждый человек может позволить себе лечение , а некоторые- морально вытерпеть его. Мне тоже советовали на первом этапе изготовить индивидуальную каппу. Как объяснил доктор, она носиться 24 часа в сутки и некоторые люди носят её десятилетиями, т к с помощью протезирования и брекитов не всегда удаётся добиться желаемых результатов, полностью избавиться  от боли. Про шейный отдел тоже говорили, что все взаимосвязано.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Окт 2017)

Этот миф распространяют некоторые мануальные терапевты и остеопаты. Зачем? Догадайтесь сами!


----------



## Tigresss (24 Окт 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну, и может кто знает и слышал, не портят ли брекеты


Нам врач в ЦНИИС говорила, что _могут_ портить. Требуется подготовка зубов (укрепляющими гелями и пр.), а затем тщательная гигиена во время ношения. И все же все равно бывает, что остаются полоски и пр. Многое зависит от самих зубов конкретного индивида, гигиены и рук врача...
Я сама в детстве носила брекеты (это было в 80-е, они были страшные и тогда к этому было другое отношение, никто ими не сверкал). Несмотря на крайне слабую гигиену, к счастью, сами зубы не попортились. Правда при ношении мне прописывали курс фторлака.


----------



## горошек (24 Окт 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все очень просто.
> Мешает до степени невозможности есть и доказано, что это от этого, и все методы консервативной терапии неэффективны - надо.
> Иначе с голода умрете!


Спасибо за мнение. Есть, конечно же, не мешает. Есть несмыкание небольшое, ну и эстетический дефект выпирания зубов.  Значит пугалочки про то, что челюстно-лицевой сустав от этого будет болеть и голова и шея поползёт это только пугалочки? Я правильно поняла?
 Но сегодня история продолжилась. Оказывается, что этим вопросом озадачен и племянник. Тоже неправильный прикус и несмыкание. Ему 23. Начал щёлкать челюстно-лицевой сустав. Болей нет пока. Но опять сказали, что срочно исправлять прикус или дальше начнутся большие проблемы с челюстно-лицевым суставом. Вроде похоже на правду. Но, повторюсь, у меня при нормальном прикусе начались проблемы после удалении зуба, у у кого-то при неправильном их нет.
 А если всё таки решиться ради внешнего вида на на исправление прикуса, не повлечёт ли как раз это за собой проблемы? Я не только о возможных с зубами. А именно, о челюстных и шейных. Как Вы, Фёдор Петрович, любите говорить:" Дерево уже выросло, всё сформировалось". Если что-то там сдвинем, к чему организм возможно уже и приспособился, не сделаем ли только хуже?

А что значит в этом случае "консервативная терапия"? Разве брекеты и капы это не есть консервативная терапия? Оперируют вроде уж в совсем тяжёлых случаях.

@Tigresss,да, я уже перечитала много отзывов. Возможных минусов целая куча. И само ношение болезненное, не комфортное, доставляет массу проблем. Ну и как всегда, найти хорошего специалиста тоже проблема.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Окт 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> А что значит в этом случае "консервативная терапия"? Разве брекеты и капы это не есть консервативная терапия? Оперируют вроде уж в совсем тяжёлых случаях.


Это сколько влезет
Вопрос-то стоял об операции.


----------



## горошек (25 Окт 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это сколько влезет
> Вопрос-то стоял об операции.


У меня не стоял. Я сразу писала про капы и брекеты и всё, что с ними связано.


----------



## Tigresss (25 Окт 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> я уже перечитала много отзывов. Возможных минусов целая куча


Ага, и я тоже. В итоге я приняла решение прикус сыну не править. Тем более, что он его не портит. А легкая неровность в зубах, глядишь, еще сама исправится (челюсть еще растет). А вот удаление всех четырех 8-к, испорченные зубы и случающаяся часто необходимость потом всю жизнь носить какие-то проволочки с задней стороны зубов, это (мне кажется) ужаснее.


----------



## горошек (25 Окт 2017)

@Tigresss, а сыну-то сколько? У детей вроде всё легче поддаётся. Дочь вот теперь жалеет, что в детстве не исправляли. В 6 лет нас нас направили ставить какую-то пластину. Но очередь была месяцев 8, она к тому времени тяжело заболела как всегда и мы забили на это дело. Тогда вообще нижние на верхние заходили. Потом как-то это ушло. Но девушке всё равно хочется иметь красивую улыбку. А там несмыкание и клыки сверху на другие зубы наезжают. Да и по-прежнему все пугают проблемами: и с челюстным суставом, и с изнашиванием зубов, и с возможной постановкой коронок. Но исправлять сейчас тоже страшно. Боишься не было бы хуже.


----------



## Александра1981 (25 Окт 2017)

Я исправляла верхние зубы в 12, а нижние в 25. Проблем с эмалью не возникло, следов на зубах не осталось. Ретейнер(проволока), который клеется на внутреннюю сторону зубов, у меня отпал через 5 лет. Больше его не ставила, зубы не уехали. Но, честно говоря, в 25 лет я очень долго привыкала к брекетам, это еще совпало с беременностью: кушать хочется, но не можется) ходила я с ними 9 месяцев, при том, что у меня был забор из зубов) так что недолго, я считаю, можно потерпеть. На счет прикуса не знаю, у меня он в норме был.


----------



## Tigresss (26 Окт 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Да и по-прежнему все пугают проблемами: и с челюстным суставом, и с изнашиванием зубов, и с возможной постановкой коронок.


И когда эти проблемы начнутся? Мне вот 43 и вроде тьфу-тьфу-тьфу.


горошек написал(а):


> а сыну-то сколько?


Сыну почти 16. И зубы с каждым годом сами по себе все ровнее. А все 4 зуба мудрости ему удалять не хочу все равно. Еще раздражает, что врачи об этом помалкивают, если не спросишь. Как и о ретейнерах...
Дело наверное все-таки в том, насколько сложные проблемы и насколько хочется от них уйти. Ситуации у всех же разные. У нас небольшая совсем проблема.


----------



## горошек (26 Окт 2017)

Tigresss написал(а):


> И когда эти проблемы начнутся? Мне вот 43 и вроде тьфу-тьфу-тьфу.
> 
> Сыну почти 16. И зубы с каждым годом сами по себе все ровнее. А все 4 зуба мудрости ему удалять не хочу все равно. Еще раздражает, что врачи об этом помалкивают, если не спросишь. Как и о ретейнерах...
> Дело наверное все-таки в том, насколько сложные проблемы и насколько хочется от них уйти. Ситуации у всех же разные. У нас небольшая совсем проблема.


Да, ситуации разные. Самим не разобраться, а грамотно и честно помог чтоб кто, как всегда ещё поискать. Я тоже вижу, что у кого-то с неправильным прикусом нет проблем, а у кого-то с правильным есть. У дочери пока нет. Но врачи твердят о них в один голос, даже те, кто финансово в этом не заинтересован. Вот и разберись тут что делать. Особенно начитавшись отзывов. Но она ещё и из-за внешнего вида хотела бы, некрасиво, конечно, смотрятся. Но вот страшно, что без последних останешься. И так уже 2 импланта. 
 У меня зубы мудрости появились лет в 20 и до 40 служили верой и правдой. И, если бы не сгубили их протезированием, может и сейчас были бы на месте.


Александра1981 написал(а):


> кушать хочется, но не можется)


Ох, а дочь у меня и так предельно худенькая....


----------



## Александра1981 (26 Окт 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Ох, а дочь у меня и так предельно худенькая....


так это ж временно, 2 месяца и привыкнет к ним. А если девушка хочет красивую улыбку, надо делать. Если зубы ровные, то и гигиенические процедуры больший эффект имеют: еда не скапливается между зубами, и, соответственно, десны не болят.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> У меня не стоял. Я сразу писала про капы и брекеты и всё, что с ними связано.


Так и я об этом.
Консервативно все что хотите и как хотите, поскольку если даже не полезно, то красиво!
А если есть не можете, то вплоть до операция.


----------



## горошек (27 Окт 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и я об этом.
> Консервативно все что хотите и как хотите, поскольку если даже не полезно, то красиво!
> А если есть не можете, то вплоть до операция.


Красота это очень ценно, особенно для девушки. Но здоровье дороже. Поэтому и хотелось бы получить ответ хотя бы на вопрос №2 из первого поста. В отзывах те, кто исправляли консервативно, писали многие, что болела голова и челюстно лицевые суставы в связи изменением положения. Кто-то писал, что эти ощущения остались и после снятия конструкций. А кому-то даже рекомендовано было посещать мануального терапевта, чтобы вовремя лечения это всё поправлять, правда, плохо представляю как.


Александра1981 написал(а):


> так это ж временно, 2 месяца и привыкнет к ним. А если девушка хочет красивую улыбку, надо делать. Если зубы ровные, то и гигиенические процедуры больший эффект имеют: еда не скапливается между зубами, и, соответственно, десны не болят.


Ой, для неё поправиться и так проблема сейчас. А за 2 даже месяца если несколько кг скинет, то кожа и кости останутся.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2017)

@горошек, такая взаимосвязь - теория, у большинства проблем нет, поэтому однозначно ответить нельзя.
Мое мнение, можно пробовать, но если это создает значительный дискомфорт, то это и того не стоит.


----------



## горошек (27 Окт 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо. Всё чётко и понятно. Дальше будем думать и взвешивать исходя из своей конкретной ситуации.


----------



## Tigresss (28 Окт 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> болела голова и челюстно лицевые суставы в связи изменением положения


Когда мне исправляли, очень болели челюсти, и даже долгие годы потом по ночам часто ныли (и мне все снилось, что я вынимаю изо рта пластинки, чтоб стало легче), но это все терпимо, тем более что технологии продвинулись с тех пор. 
Самое главное найти врача с руками и с головой. В последнее время я все чаще сталкиваюсь с тем, что это непросто... А уж про ортодонтию вообще молчу. Слишком там результат далек от начала сотрудничества. Слишком.


----------



## горошек (28 Окт 2017)

@Tigresss, вот сейчас как раз пробуем найти куда бы сходить хотя бы на грамотную консультацию.


----------

